

Do the Hokey Pokey - proee
http://www.eeweb.com/rtz/do-the-hokey-pokey

======
proee
The idea for this comic came when I was required to design a pico-ampere
measurement circuit. The circuit was uber sensitive to just about anything
including hands, cables, vibrations, etc.

The only way to get a reliable reading was to put the entire board inside a
metal enclosure - but that of course limits your ability to debug the circuit.

